# Anyone try the Mister Twister top water spinner/plug?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I got sucked into it after watching the video at cabela's I definatly have Bass fever! Just wondering if anybody has had any luck with it...They say it's completely weedless! July is Top Water time right?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

uke:

That would be about how good I have done on it...dont think I have yet to have one fish come up on it. The fact its got only 2 hooks located back is not my fave. I got a frog thinggy that looks similar and have had many smallies come up on that but hooking has been well lets just say not one hooked yet. Right place and right time it might work...but i mostly go after smallies and have yet to have one come on it.


----------



## tlowes (Dec 17, 2005)

My friend and I went out fishing this morning and he fished with one most of the morning. It worked very well over weeds , almost never hooked any weeds, problem was it didn't hook very many fish either. He had around 10 fish blow up on it, and he landed one. It did seem to get fish to bite, so I'd be willing to try it again, but hooking percentage seems low.


----------

